# The $4 tap guide you may already own



## tylernt (Jun 24, 2011)

I discovered that if you take a piece out of the brass Harbor Freight automatic centerpunch, it makes a dandy tap guide for your drill press:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRv6UXpVwrE[/ame]


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jun 24, 2011)

Sweet !! Very clever 

Gotta try that !!


----------



## Ken I (Jun 25, 2011)

Cute - thanks for posting that.


----------



## shred (Jun 25, 2011)

Pretty cool... I use my HF centerpunch all the time... makes a great little chipping hammer too 

but those cheeep "carbon steel" HF tap sets.. yeek.. mine was really bad (although the HF HSS set is decent for occasional use)


----------



## tylernt (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah... I bought those tap and die set many years ago before I found out how crappy some HF stuff can be. Surprisingly, the HF set actually cuts threads whereas the one I got from an auto parts store self-destructs doing the same thing. ??? But yeah, these are good for cleaning up damaged threads only.


----------



## websterz (Jun 25, 2011)

Very clever sir...a Karma point for you!


----------

